# Out-takes from kitten shoot



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Three just-not-good-enough shots, but the expressions are priceless!

These are some of our (now) nine week old Ragdoll kittens


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

lol, I love the last one!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are all so cute. Love the last one.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Love them all, but love the last one the most!!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

: In the last image, the kit was yawning. Also see his short whiskers - I suspect Katie-Rose, a young adult that likes to visit them, has been chewing them off :uhoh:


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG,it's so funny.I don;t know what is bad about this fotos,i think they are really good.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

great pics love the last one soo funny


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, these are wonderful! That last one is a hoot!


----------



## Pyxi (Sep 1, 2008)

Such fun! Love the blue eyes!!!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG, they are precious, beautiful. The last picture is hilarious.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Love them all1 I don't know why you say they are outakes!!!! They are all amazing!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

They are just wonderful -- and I'm not even a cat person!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now those great and just plain funny.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh they are all great, but I really love the last one!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

They are so funny!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Pretty kitties. I like the pink tiny tongue in the first cupcake photo. Easy on the whiskers,Katie-Rose.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

And here's a funny one from my friend Bev (also a member of this forum)


----------

